# ignition robin ec04



## Romain Romain (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello,
I have a 2 stroke Robin EC04 which does not start. THere is no spark in the spark plug despite installing a new one. I also disconected the stop switch.
So I started to dismantel the engine and I found this part connected to the ignition coil which I don't know what it is?
Do you know what is this part please?


----------



## Romain Romain (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi, thank you
I got less than 1 Ohm on the primary and 5k ohm, on the secondary but no spark in the spark plug. When the high voltage cable touch the engine there are tiny spark but as soon as I move it 1mm away, no spark any more.

what is the function of the ignitor module because I can not find this on internet.
It is an old robin ec04, one similar to this one


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Old thread but here it is. 

The ignitor (if it truly is one) makes spark occur, the coil needs to be switched to do so. Ignitor replaces old school breaker points. If shorted then you don't any or greatly reduced spark at plug. 

The coil airgap to flywheel is CRITICAL and must be as tight as called for or no spark either.


----------

